# where in the field to set traps to catch coyotes



## maddawg1234 (Mar 15, 2011)

Iam new at trapping I have hunted all my life, and learned alought about it through my father who has enjoyed it all of his life, but I have never trapped or had anyone teach me how, I think It would be a really fun new experience for me, my question is when iam in the field setting my trap for coyotes where would be a good spot to put the traps, and what kind of scents do i need to put on the trap to lure them in. I would really apreciate any feed back on this, thank you.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

best place to put a trap? It depends on what you're dealing with i guess. First off you need to find sign that you have coyotes in the area or you'll be chasing a ghost. if you can find a pinch point or an area where the land has a natural point, good areas. Around watering holes, sloughs, river. Old roads that go into abandoned farm yards, or 2 track roads that no one uses. Cattle trails, even deer trails, just make sure you set them off trail a bit. along tree rows, Crossing areas are good, dams etc. Look for predominant edges or corners. Rock piles, fence lines. The sky is the limit, but the limit is knowing you have animals to catch.

For lures etc, just do a search, i'm sure you'll pick something up on here. There is a lot of good info on here.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

xdeano gave you some good sound advice. Not much more I could add to that. The corners of edges and fields have been my bread and butter locations mostly because thats what I have the most of. Once you learn what locations in any given section of land could be potential hot spots, you will be able to drive down a road at regular speed and immediatly pick out the best possible locations for your traps.

Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------

